# Zac's Top Water morning !!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Zac & I had a greattime casting Sunday morning. Just wanted to share a few pics with you !!!! 

We kept afew to eat & released the rest after the photo. Everything was caught on top water plugs.




























Tell me that last picture isn't a goober smile !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice stringer of fish there Chad, congrats to both of yall.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

not only can he HUNT but he can FISH too........good job guys...


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

fun times! I think im gonna have to go find me some bass and brim after looking at those pics. Might have to brush off the ol Kayak. Good Job :takephoto


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great mess of fish Chad......I got the pics of the hawg hunt too......braver then me! too hot ta mess with them piggies........:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow thats a nice string of fish right there :bowdown


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Just like his Daddy:clap


----------

